# Bird Hunting Season Countdowns *FINALLY UPDATED FOR 2010*



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 28, 2008)

<center><embed src="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace-Countdown-Clocks&flashLABEL=CountdownClockCodes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/skins/5.jpg&text=DOVE%20SEASON&untilColor=6724095&textColor=13421772&datesColor=0&year=2010&month=8&day=4&hour=12&minute=0&second=0&x=6&y=77" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="300" height="200" name="countdown" align="middle" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><br><small>MySpace-Countdown-Clocks</small></center>

<center><embed src="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace-Countdown-Clocks&flashLABEL=CountdownClockCodes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/skins/5.jpg&text=QUAIL%20SEASON&untilColor=6724095&textColor=13421772&datesColor=0&year=2010&month=10&day=13&hour=0&minute=0&second=0&x=6&y=77" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="300" height="200" name="countdown" align="middle" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><br><small>MySpace-Countdown-Clocks</small></center>

<center><embed src="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace-Countdown-Clocks&flashLABEL=CountdownClockCodes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/skins/5.jpg&text=WOODCOCK%20SEASON&untilColor=6724095&textColor=13421772&datesColor=0&year=2010&month=11&day=18&hour=0&minute=0&second=0&x=6&y=77" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="300" height="200" name="countdown" align="middle" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><br><small>MySpace-Countdown-Clocks</small></center>

<center><embed src="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace-Countdown-Clocks&flashLABEL=CountdownClockCodes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/skins/5.jpg&text=GROUSE%20SEASON&untilColor=6724095&textColor=13421772&datesColor=0&year=2010&month=9&day=15&hour=0&minute=0&second=0&x=6&y=77" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="300" height="200" name="countdown" align="middle" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><br><small>MySpace-Countdown-Clocks</small></center>


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Doc, I will be keeping my eyes on this one.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for the sticky, Woody.


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 30, 2008)

what about the  other fowls (H2O)??


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 31, 2008)

kscoggins said:


> what about the  other fowls (H2O)??



I dont know the dates because there are so many different ones.  I asked for someone to send them to me and I'd do a countdown...


----------



## d_white (Jul 31, 2008)

They have some dates listed at gohuntgeorgia.com but they probably aren't finalized yet; though I believe that the proposed dates are normally approved.
http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/documentdetail.aspx?docid=312&pageid=1&category=hunting


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 3, 2008)

here yall go, im guessin these are pretty close to bein approved, came of the dnr webpage

SPECIES 
 SEASON

King & Clapper Rails

 Sept. 15 - Oct. 20
Nov. 11 - Dec. 14

Sora & Virginia Rails
 Sept. 15 - Oct. 20
Nov. 11 - Dec. 14

Woodcock Dec. 20 - Jan. 18 
Common (Wilson's) Snipe  Nov. 15 - Feb. 28 
Ducks
 Nov. 22-30
Dec. 6 - Jan. 25 

Canada Geese
(includes white-fronted goose during
regular season, not early season) 
Sept. 6-28
Nov. 22-30
Dec. 6 - Jan. 25

Snow Geese
 Nov. 22-30
Dec. 6 - Jan. 25 
Gallinules
 Nov. 22-30
Dec. 6 - Jan. 25 
Mergansers
 Nov. 22-30
Dec. 6 - Jan. 25 
Coots
 Nov. 22-30
Dec. 6 - Jan. 25 
Sea Ducks (Scoters, Eiders, Old Squaw)
 Nov. 22-30
Dec. 6 - Jan. 25


----------



## BrandonJCdude92 (Nov 4, 2008)

3rd round of dove season is november 27th, reset the countdown on doves for sunrise november 27th, so we will all know the exact hours...:]


----------



## Jake62 (Jan 25, 2009)

Time for the squirrel to look out.


----------



## zekeknob (Sep 10, 2009)

sorry to hear that!!  here in the north east we have 16 days to grouse and 28 to wood cock. my down fall this year is I'm in the prosses of steading my 2 yr o springer any one gotta dog


----------



## Coach K (Jul 22, 2010)

New Count Downs Doc?? for 2010??


----------



## Sam H (Jul 23, 2010)

Coach K said:


> New Count Downs Doc?? for 2010??




Come on Doc....You just teasing us for the 2010 countdown?


----------



## flybum84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks doc!! almost here! wohoo!


----------



## Sam H (Aug 7, 2010)

ALRIGHT DOC!!!.....The countdown is ON
 Thanks


----------



## Coach K (Aug 10, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> <center><embed src="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace-Countdown-Clocks&flashLABEL=CountdownClockCodes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/skins/5.jpg&text=DOVE%20SEASON&untilColor=6724095&textColor=13421772&datesColor=0&year=2010&month=8&day=4&hour=12&minute=0&second=0&x=6&y=77" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="300" height="200" name="countdown" align="middle" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><br><small>MySpace-Countdown-Clocks</small></center>
> 
> <center><embed src="http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace-Countdown-Clocks&flashLABEL=CountdownClockCodes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-vacation/skins/5.jpg&text=QUAIL%20SEASON&untilColor=6724095&textColor=13421772&datesColor=0&year=2010&month=10&day=13&hour=0&minute=0&second=0&x=6&y=77" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="300" height="200" name="countdown" align="middle" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><br><small>MySpace-Countdown-Clocks</small></center>
> 
> ...




Man, are those things broke???  It seems like time is standing still!!


----------



## Canebrake (Aug 27, 2010)

Found me a good N. Georgia grousy hole....48 days and my taxidermist will have some new work coming in


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 27, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> Found me a good N. Georgia grousy hole....48 days and my taxidermist will have some new work coming in



you think lightening will strike twice? you should have mounted the first one buck!


----------



## Canebrake (Aug 27, 2010)

i couldn't....a dang brittany mouthed it all up!  and i thought they were supposed to be natural retrievers???


----------



## moose266 (Sep 3, 2010)

Cant wait!


----------



## JFS (Jul 31, 2011)

So when is the 2011 update coming?


----------

